# 30 % Off sale at Squadron



## Rustybugs (Dec 22, 2012)

Moderators, didn't know where to put this to get the word out Please put it where it will get the most looks for folks


Squadron.com is giving 30% off entire orders now thru 11:59 PM Dec23 (CST)


----------



## Rustybugs (Dec 24, 2012)

Mods please remove this as the sale is over thank you


----------

